# Sign in option is disabled



## Frederick1109 (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi all.
My Asus laptop runs Windows 10 and has blocked me with a message that says "This sign in option is disabled because..."
I have roamed the net for advice using my digital tablet and have tried safe mode, changing password, returning to a previous time, waiting while powered on for more than two hours and even resetting the computer. All to no avail. The machine returns to the same message.
Can anyone please help me?
Please excuse my clumsy description as I am not very techno.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Frederick1109 said:


> option is disabled because


because of what ? The reason is important.


----------



## Frederick1109 (Jun 7, 2021)

"...because of failed sign in attempts or repeated shutdowns. Use a different sign in option, or keep your device powered on for at least 2 hours and then try again".
I feel that I had not failed attempts nor repeated shutdowns but the machine seems to disagree.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

did you assign yourself a PIN. If so, click on sign in options, and select the PIN method.


----------



## Frederick1109 (Jun 7, 2021)

No pin


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Then do what it says, leave it on for the night and try signing in tomorrow.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

it sounds like you are using a Microsoft account to sign in? If so, change the password again and also add 2 Factor Authentication to your Microsoft account to prevent the account from being compromised


----------



## Frederick1109 (Jun 7, 2021)

Thank you all sooo much. I did not have a PIN but noticed "forgot your pin", clicked that, created a PIN and got in. Now I will look for a way to use the machine without sign in.
Again, thank you so very much.


----------

